# Vipa SPS Pendants zu Siemens



## Obi Wan (2 Dezember 2011)

*Vipa SPS / Schaltschrankplanung*

Hallo ihr,

also gleich vorweg, eine extra Abteilung für Uservorstellung hab ich nicht gefunden oder ich bin blind weil zu müde, bin schon seit 20 Stunden wach 

Mein Name ist Gregor, ich bin 26 Jahre alt und hab ne Ausbildung als Automatisierungselektroniker gemacht. Dadurch hab ich auch fast meine ganze Zeit mit SPS programmieren verbracht, und wies der Zufall so will, kann ich die Kenntnisse jetzt au daheim anwenden. Kurz erklärt, die SPS soll an meiner Modellbahn den Schattenbahnhof ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schattenbahnhof ) komplett steuern mit ankommende Züge auf freie Gleise verteilen und per Zufall wieder Züge auf die Strecke schicken und die dementsprechenden Weichen stellen, und halt auch so ein paar Überwachungsfunktionen haben wie Erkennung von falsch gestellten Weichen und gegen die Einbahnstraße fahrende Züge. Ich geh da aber nicht zu sehr ins Detail, das sprengt ein bisschen den Rahmen, es sei denn es interessiert euch 

Jedenfalls hab ich das Programm schon fertig nach ca anderthalb Wochen (man muss ja auch mal noch zum Schaffen gelle  ), jetzt steht als nächstes die Umsetzung auf dem Programm. Da sowohl ich als auch ein Bekannter die Steuerung vom SB vertrauensvoll in die Hände einer SPS geben wollen, hab ich mich mal ein bisschen umgeschaut was es da so an Komponenten gibt. Wie ihr ja bestimmt wisst, hat Siemens alles, nur eben für den Einsatzzweck im Privatbereich erscheint mir das etwas zu kostspielig.

Daher bin ich dann schlussendlich bei Vipa gelandet, was ich ja von der Ausbildung her auch schon kenn, aber die Sache ist die, ich weiß jetzt gar nicht, wenn ich von Siemens die und die Komponenten ausgesucht hab, wie heißt das denn bei Vipa? Soweit ich weiß sind die Erweiterungskarten gleich bezeichnet, nur welche Vipa CPU der 315-2 PN/DP von Siemens entspricht, konnt ich nicht rauskriegen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da helfen?

Als weitere kleine Unwegbarkeit hat sich die Planung der Schaltschränke rausgestellt. Ziemlich in der Nähe vom SB soll ein Übergabekasten mit Klemmen drin hinkommen, Verschraubungen zur Kabeleinführung auf der einen und Hartingbuchsen auf der andern Seite. Gedacht hab ich dabei an den EB 1555 von Rittal http://www.rittal.com/de-de/product...003SCHRANK1/PRO0019SCHRANK1&productID=1555500

Da weiß ich aber gar nicht, ob der nicht zu klein ist von der Tiefe her für außen angeschraubte Hartingbuchsen und innen in der Mitte der Klemmenblock aus Doppelstockklemmen und links und rechts davon ein Kabelkanal.

Das gleiche gilt für den Schaltschrank wo die SPS reinsoll, dafür hab ich irgendwie an sowas gedacht wie der kleine nur eben halt größer dass alles reinpasst, http://www.rittal.com/de-de/product...021SCHRANK1/PRO0024SCHRANK1&productID=1101030 da hab ich auch gar keine Ahnung wie ich das da aufteilen soll. Die SPS muss rein, das Netzteil dazu, ne Sicherung fürs Netzteil, unten ein paar Klemmen für L/N/PE usw, die Spannung soll auch über ein Hartingstecker reinkommen, also müssen der für die Spannung plus die mind. 2x24poligen für die Ansteuerung vom SB auch außen an den Kasten hin, sowie noch eine Profinetbuchse zur Programmierung. Und dann noch 8-10 kleine Relais für die Ansteuerung der Gleise, die Züge ziehen beim Anfahren jenachdem zwischen 1 und 1,5 Ampere. Da macht vermutlich die Ausgangskarte nicht lang mit. Eine weitere Frage ist noch, muss ich die Leitungen die zu den Relais führen, also den Laststromkreis mit 24 V auch absichern? Schon oder? Braucht der Schaltschrank noch einen Ventilator?

Ich hab jetzt ne Menge geschrieben und in ein Thema mehrere Sachen verpackt die eigentlich in den jeweils dafür gedachten Forumsbereich gehören, aber ich wollte nicht zwei Themen aufmachen, wo es letztendlich ja doch ums gleiche geht.

Ich freu mich auf ein paar Tips von euch. Wenn noch Fragen sind zum Schattenbahnhof oder wie die Schaltschränke aussehen sollen oder oder oder, dann nur zu, fragt mich nur.

Viele Grüße

Obi Wan (OB1 höhö  )

Gregor


----------



## plcfritz (3 Dezember 2011)

Du brauchst wirklich eine 315er CPU?

312 oder 313 (313c-2dp/pn)

VIPa cpu's sind um einiges schneller als die von Siemens.
Die Zahlen der aktuellen 3er serie kenn ich leider nicht.

Ist für deinen Einsatzbereich sicherlich ausreichend.


----------



## Obi Wan (3 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

nein es muss keine 315 sein, eine kleinere tuts sicher auch. Ist mir eh nicht so wichtig was für eine CPU das ist, die soll halt einfach nur mein kleines aber feines Programm abarbeiten  aber der Rest soll schon trotzdem dabei sein also Ethernet und Profibus (gibts eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen Profinetanschluss und Ethernetanschluss an der CPU?). Wie gesagt ich bin nicht auf die 315 fixiert, die hab ich halt nur mal genommen damit ich ne Hardware hab zum mein Programm entwickeln....

Wobei natürlich die Aufteilung der beiden "Schaltschränke" momentan das größere Problem ist , wie schon gesagt, da fehlts mir halt an Erfahrung ob die Sachen die ich brauch in die von mir gewählten Schränkchen reinpassen und es drinnen net zu warm wird  aber ich denk da wird sich der eine oder andere schon noch dazu outen.

Gruß


----------



## Obi Wan (4 Dezember 2011)

Hat keiner eine Idee? Oder bin ich im falschen Forumsbereich? Wenn ja bitte verschieben @mod

Schönen Tag


----------



## Paule (4 Dezember 2011)

Obi Wan schrieb:


> nein es muss keine 315 sein, eine kleinere tuts sicher auch. Ist mir eh nicht so wichtig was für eine CPU das ist, die soll halt einfach nur mein kleines aber feines Programm abarbeiten  aber der Rest soll schon trotzdem dabei sein also Ethernet und Profibus


Also ich würde dir die 200er Serie von Vipa empfehlen die ist klein und recht günstig und für dein Programm sicher ausreichend.
Wo Vipa aber richtig Geld verlangt ist bei einer CPU mit Ethernet-Port, der Mehrpreis entspricht bei Siemens einem Lean-CP.
Auf eine Schaltschrank Kühlung kannst du sicher verzichten.
Eine Absicherung der 24V halte ich für zwingend.
Siemens Netzgeräte regeln bei einem Kurz- /Erdschluss zwar komplett runter und trotzdem sicher ich es ab. Über das Verhalten von Vipa Netzgeräten kann ich nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## Obi Wan (4 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Paule,

hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, nur die kleinste 200er mit Ethernet kostet ja au glei wieder 1400 Euros trotz Vipa http://www.mhj-online.de/de/product_info.php?info=p111_CPU-214NET---SPS-CPU.html ...da kann ich ja grad die 315-2 pn/dp von Onkel S nehmen, die kost gleich viel wenn man weiß wo....

Gruß Gregor


----------



## Matze001 (4 Dezember 2011)

Oder eine ohne PN nehmen und nen Deltalogic Adapter für 350€ dazwischen  Wenn es günstiger kommt

grüße

Marcel


----------



## Obi Wan (4 Dezember 2011)

Hm nie gehört was soll des sein? Naja Google wirds richten....wieviel Ein-und Ausgänge kann die 20er von Vipa denn? Aja nochmal Google


----------



## Voxe (4 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich will nix schlechtes gegen ne Vipa sagen. Habe selber eine daheim.
Aber wenn es Ethernet und günstig sein soll, warum nicht Wago oder Beckhoff ?

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Matze001 (4 Dezember 2011)

Wozu google?

http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/144/128/lang,de/

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Voxe (4 Dezember 2011)

Mal eine andere Frage,

wozu soll der Ethernet-Port dienen ?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (4 Dezember 2011)

Bei Vipa hat in der 300er Serie fast jede CPU einen Ethernet port. (oder jede??). Wenn du den Ethernetport nicht für projektierte Verbindungen, sondern nur für eine Visu anbindung brauchst, sollte der aussreichen...


----------



## Obi Wan (4 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

naja prinzipiell spricht nix gegen Wago oder Beckhoff, damit kenn ich mir nur net aus und weiß net wie mans programmiert...

Der Ethernetport ist primär nur als Datenverbindung von der SPS zum PG gedacht, weil ich mir keinen MPI Adapter kaufen will, also halt zum Programm übertragen und beobachten und so...später soll vllt mal noch ne Visualisierung dazukommen...aber das ist noch Zukunftsmusik...zumal es ja bessere Gleisbildstellwerke gibt als die selbst programmierten...und die Panels eh teuer sind...mal wieder^^

Momentan ist jedenfalls so gedacht, dass die SPS autark arbeitet, also über keine Datenverbindung mit meinem Digitalsystem hat das den Rest der Anlage steuert...muss ich aber mal noch gucken wie des funktioniert...

Gruß


----------



## Voxe (4 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Obi,

wenn du den Ethernet-Port zum programmieren brauchst. Dann nehme das Vipa Green-Cable, das kostet nicht viel und läuft zuverlässig und du brauchst den Ethernet-Port nicht teuer kaufen.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Obi Wan (4 Dezember 2011)

Da brauch ich ja denn aber ne RS 232 Schnittstelle am PC oder? Oder einen Adapter von USB nach RS 232?


----------



## Voxe (4 Dezember 2011)

Ja,

was ist denn günstiger ?


----------



## Voxe (4 Dezember 2011)

Also zurück,

du kannst einen BC9000 (von Beckhoff) für deine Steuerung verwenden. Kostet Neu ca. 250 €. Da hängste günstige E/A's dran.
Das ganze programmierst du kostenlos über Ethernet mit TwinCAT. Weil, die PLC-runtime ist im BC enthalten.

Damit, ist es günstig und passt in kleine Schränke. Die Wärmeentwicklung sollte auch nicht die Rolle spielen.

Gruß


----------



## Markus Rupp (5 Dezember 2011)

sofern tia als projektierungssoftware in frage kommt, kann ich nur die 1200er von Onkel S. empfehlen. Ethernet ist da kein Problem und zu programmieren ist sie genauso wie ne 300er im tia auch.
nach meinem wissen ist sie auch recht günstig da io´s onboard


----------



## JoopB (5 Dezember 2011)

Wehn Sie unbedingt ein ethernet schnittstelle wolle ist es auch moglick die ET200S PN CPU von Siemens zu nemen. Diese CPU hab 3 ehternet schnittstelle onboard und die prijs ist besser wie ein 315 cpu. 
In Step7 vinden sie die CPU wehn sie ein neue 300 einfugt, in die HW config gehen sie direkt nach Profinet, unter I/O finde Sie ET200S und die 2e von unten ist die neuste PN CPU.  Mit der link:  https://eb.automation.siemens.com/goos/catalog/Pages/ProductData.aspx?catalogRegion=DE&nodeid=5000574&tree=CatalogTree&regionUrl=%2Fde&autoopen=false&language=de&activetab=config#topAnch&activetab=config&    kunne sie die ET200S configuratur starten.


----------



## Obi Wan (5 Dezember 2011)

Wieviel Ein und Ausgänge kann die 1200er maximal haben? Ich brauch halt wie gesagt en Haufen davon so ca. 80....

@Joop: Ich dachte die ET200S kann man nur mit ner 300er zusammen betreiben und nicht alleine?


----------



## MSB (5 Dezember 2011)

Obi Wan schrieb:


> Wieviel Ein und Ausgänge kann die 1200er maximal haben? Ich brauch halt wie gesagt en Haufen davon so ca. 80....
> 
> @Joop: Ich dachte die ET200S kann man nur mit ner 300er zusammen betreiben und nicht alleine?



80EA sind für die 1200er wohl eher kein Problem, die Frage ist eher, ob du dein Problem mit den Boardmitteln KOP/FUP sinnvoll lösen kannst,
bzw. ob du deinen bisherigen Ansatz dahin überführen kannst.

Die Allermeisten ET's von Siemens gibt es in einer "dummen" Variante, sprich Buskoppler Profibus/Profinet,
oder auch als CPU mit Profibus/Profinet-Schnittstelle.
Wobei man da ein wenig aufpassen muss, ob die Schnittstelle Master und Slave, bzw. Controller und Device sein kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Obi Wan (6 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

naja ein bisschen AWL hab ich schon drin, zwar nicht viel da ich lieber mim FUP rummach, aber ich hab ein paar Lade und Transfer Sachen drin, die kanns in FUP nicht darstellen. Und irgendwo in einem anderen Post hab ich das bestätigt gekriegt was ich mir ja schon gedacht hab, dass die 1200er kein AWL kann. Sonst hätt ich da gar nicht lang rumgemacht, das Ding gekauft mit ein paar Erweiterungskarten und fertig ist die Laube.

Ungeachtet dessen dass ich mein Programm sowieso nicht auf die 1200er laden kann weils ja AWL enthält, könnte ich denn, wenn mein Programm kein AWL hätte, es einfach so auf die 1200er draufspielen? Irgendwie muss ichs ja in das Step7Basic reinkriegen, und denn von da aus auf die 1200er drauf? Kann man mit dem Basic überhaupt Programme öffnen die mit dem großen Step7 erstellt worden sind?

Gruß


----------



## JoopB (6 Dezember 2011)

Obi Wan schrieb:


> @Joop: Ich dachte die ET200S kann man nur mit ner 300er zusammen betreiben und nicht alleine?



Nein, die 151-8 ist ein PN Master CPU welche mit der ET200S I/O bestuck worden kan. Er kan evtuel auch noch ein Profibus master modul bij gesteckt worden und ser ist auch profinet master. Die geschwindigkeid ist gleich an ein 314 cpu. Das programm ist das gleich an das von ein 300. (Normales Step7 oder TIA Portal V11 professional)


----------

